# Seriöse Key Shops



## Tierce (20. April 2014)

*Seriöse Key Shops*

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden ob ein Key Store legal seriös ist? Damit meine ich zB eine Aussage von Valve, und nicht sowas wie, "Ich habe da mal was bestellt, hat geklappt".
Zweite Frage: gibt es einen Sammelthread oder eine Liste oder ähnliches für seriöse Shops?


----------



## S754 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*

Kauf bei mmoga.de da hol ich meine Spiele schon seit eh und je. Günstig, schnell, gut. Gab hier im Forum letztens eh eine Umfrage.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*

Die Seite ist sicher nicht offiziell  und sicher.


----------



## beren2707 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*

greenmangaming.com, gamersgate.co.uk, gamefly.co.uk & nuuvem.com.br (Vorsicht, teilweise mit Region-Lock!) wären jetzt die Anlaufstellen, die ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen würde. Sind BTW auch offizielle Steam Key Reseller.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*

Humble Store fehlt auch noch.


----------



## FREAKonHELL (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*

G2play.de ist meine erste anlaufstelle wenns um EA keys geht, denn diese bekommen auch technischen Support von EA anders als die Key`s von mmoga


----------



## Shona (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*



FREAKonHELL schrieb:


> G2play.de ist meine erste anlaufstelle wenns um EA keys geht, denn diese bekommen auch technischen Support von EA anders als die Key`s von mmoga


Zum Thema G2Play.de/G2play.net oder welche Urls die Seite noch verwendet -> Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - G2 Play and Steam
Was Origin/EA macht interessiert hier keinen da er nach einer "Aussage von Valve" gefragt hat und nicht von Origin/EA ...

@Topic
Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - List of legit digital distribtion plaforms that sell keys for Steam + nuuvem.com.br


----------



## Tierce (20. April 2014)

Ja Origin und uplay sind auch in Ordnung. Damit meinte ich nur von oben abgesegnet. 

@mmoga: das waren doch die die einen abfotographierten Code schicken oder? 

Auf jeden Fall bin ich dann beruhigt, dass ich nicht bei g2a eingekauft habe. Watch Dogs für 24 Euro klang zu schön um legal zu sein.


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*

Mmoga schickt dir nen Code zu, einfach nur nen Code. Die haben auch n Partnership mit JimPanse (Youtuber). MMoga ist sicher, hatte noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Standior (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*

Ich persönlich habe g2a.com für mich gefunden.. Die sind schnell und teils billig ^^

Edit:
Ups gabs ja schon mehrmals... Sorry :3

Gruß Standior


----------



## S754 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*



Tierce schrieb:


> @mmoga: das waren doch die die einen abfotographierten Code schicken oder?


 
Was ist an einem abfotografiertem Code so witzig? Damit lassen sich Abschreibfehler vermeiden. Hatte noch nie Probleme damit.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*



Tierce schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden ob ein Key Store legal seriös ist?


 Kinguin DE - Biete, lade herunter und spiele!


----------



## SpotlightXFX (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*

mmoga , Gameladen , Gamesrocket , GK4me sind sehr gut.


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2014)

Hole schonmal bei mmoga


----------



## Clerks89 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*

Habe die letzte Zeit immer bei Inexus gekauft, gab nie Probleme und die Preise sind auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*

Denkt ihr Gameladen.com ist ok also nichts mit Kreditkartenbetrug und so ?

Was kann denn im schlimmsten Fall passieren ?


----------



## Clerks89 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*

Von Gameladen.com habe ich mal Payday2 gekauft, ging auch alles reibungslos. Ich selbst zahle immer per Sofortüberweisung, wie es mit einer Kreditkarte aussieht, keine Ahnung.
Meistens wirst du dann aber zu Seiten wie Moneybookers etc. weitergeleitet um dort deine Kreditartenangaben zu machen.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*

Ne ich meinte ob die Chance besteht dass die Spiele dort mit geklauten Karten gekauft wurden


----------



## skyhigh5 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*

Fast2Play.de Schon xmal bestellt, nie Probleme gehabt und sind meistens die günstigsten. Bieten auch alle gängigen Zahlungsmethoden an. Zu Feiertagen wie Ostern haben sie auch immer Aktionen wie z.B. ein Free Key für ne Bestellung über 5 €


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*



> ? Damit meine ich zB eine Aussage von Valve


Lesen ist wohl auch nicht eure Stärke.


----------



## Tierce (21. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*

Das hat ja bis jetzt eher mäßig geklappt. 
Mir ging es eben darum, dass nicht Shops wie mmoga genannt werden, von denen man weiß dass sie nicht legal sind. Im Schnäppchen Thread hat jemand auch mal einen längeren Beitrag dazu verfasst.

Ich kopiere dass einfach mal hierein:

Referenz-Nr. 23&24:

Werte Redaktion,

Der aktuelle Schnäppchen-Tagestipp 'Tomb Raider' (Steam Key, 7,99€) ist ein zumindest auf den zweiten Blick fragwürdiges Angebot.

Der Anbieter MMOGA.de mit Sitz in [ed.]Hongkong[ed.] besteht nach Abschluss der Bestellung und Erhalt der PayPal-Bezahlung darauf, aus vorgeschobenen Sicherheitsgründen/wegen einer angeblich hohen Zahl von betrügerischen PayPal-Rückbuchungen zu Lasten von MMOGA ein Foto der eigenen Person mit Personalausweis oder Pass und gut sichtbarem Foto sowie Angaben in der Hand, zusätzlich ein Foto oder einen Scan dieses im Selfie verwendeten Identitätsdokuments sowie ein von MMOGA zugesandtes, auszudruckendes, mit weiteren Angaben zur Person auszufüllendes, zu unterschreibendes und wieder einzuscannendes PDF-Dokument per E-Mail zurückgesandt zu erhalten.

Ein sich leider länger als nötig hinziehender E-Mail-Verkehr, in dem ich den MMOGA-Support in höflicher und verbindlicher Form in deutscher und englischer Sprache darauf hingewiesen habe, dass diese Aufforderung nach deutschem Recht und Gesetz seit 2010 illegal ist und zudem möglichem anschließendem Identitätsmissbrauch Vorschub leistet, weswegen ich die angeforderte Identitätsverifikation nicht durchführen werde, endete damit dass die Diskussion immer wieder in der gleichen Rille landete: entweder ich komme der ungesetzlichen Aufforderung von MMOGA nach, oder es wird keine Ware geliefert.

Die wechselnden und nie namentlich benannten Mitarbeiter klicken offenbar Textbausteine mit teils falscher Grammatik zusammen und scheinen die eingehenden Mails nicht lesen, verstehen, sich inhaltlich damit auseinandersetzen zu wollen, können und/oder dürfen. Zuletzt hat man mir immerhin Stornierung des Kaufs und Rückerstattung des Gesamtbetrages zugesagt, was ich leider erst in einigen Tagen abschließend überprüfen kann. [ed.]PayPal hat die Stornierung inzwischen bestätigt - insofern hat sich MMOGA zumindest in dieser Hinsicht korrekt verhalten und Wort gehalten.[ed.]

[ed.]Nichtsdestotrotz:[ed.]Diese Erfahrung (es ging um 36€ Gesamtbetrag) zusammen mit dem mittlerweile recherchierten Ruf des Anbieters MMOGA.de legen nahe, dass es keine gute Idee ist diesem noch weiteren Raum für die Publizierung seines in Teilen fragwürdigen Angebotes und zur weiteren Fortführung seiner bedenklichen Geschäftspraktiken einzuräumen.

Bitte keine weiteren Angebote von Anbietern dieser Couleur im Schnäppchenforum, darauf kann man verzichten...

Danke.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
96fps


----------



## Shona (21. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*



Tierce schrieb:


> Das hat ja bis jetzt eher mäßig geklappt.


Siehe meinen Beitrag auf der ersten Seite das sind alles authorisierte Reseller von Steam  mehr gibt es auch nicht bzw. kommen noch ie ganzen Bundle Seiten und der HumbleStore hinzu.

Alles andere sind diese solche Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht Shops, also besser Finger weg.


----------



## turbosnake (21. April 2014)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*

Man kann auch noch vom Entwickler direkt Keys bekommen, wobei die meisten allerdings den Dienst vom Humble Store/Bundle nutzen.


----------



## LukasBK (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*

Würde mich auch sehr interessiern. Bin auf folgenden Keyshop (Microsoft Office 2016 Professional Plus Deutsch Vollversion
 ) gestoßen und für mich ist einfach nicht herausfindbar ob es sich hierbei um echte Keys oder einen Scam handelt. Die Preise wären jedefalls rechts verlockend und ich könnte mir MS office recht günstig kaufen haha

 gibt es irgendeinen Weg die Authentizität herauszufinden?


----------



## Slezer (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Seriöse Key Shops*

Hab meinen Key hier gekauft

https://www.rakuten.de/produkt/micr...sd32und64-bitusedexpress-lieferung-2506527250

Ging alles reibungslos


----------

